# Advice For New Officers



## Marauder06 (Jul 9, 2018)

I'm starting a thread dedicated specifically for new officers.  If you have questions about being an officer, or advice for new officers, feel free to post it here.

I thought this article was a good one to start us off:

"In my opinion and based on my observations as a Battalion Commander, there are four major skill-sets within which an officer can succeed or fail: Communication, Competence, Fitness, and Teamwork. "


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 9, 2018)

Excellent article, especially the "Listening" section.


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 9, 2018)

It's OK to be wrong; you will make mistakes.  OWN them.  It's what gives you credibility.


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 9, 2018)

Oh, young officers. From your SNCO for the day...

You have a solemn, revered ace in the hole at all times. That ace in the hole is, "This is an order". 

Understand what that means- sometimes it's life and death, sometimes it's credibility on the line, but it's always important. 

Your senior enlisted leadership will guide you, sometimes forcefully, to the right decision, but that decision is always yours and you reserve the right to say, "Because I said so" and any good NCO will snap right in line and make your vision happen.

Just remember- with that power comes responsibility. Use it wisely, and even more importantly; know when not to play that card.


----------



## J. (Jul 9, 2018)

My former XO was sitting with me during a JFO primer course and started talking to me about rank structure. I told him I don’t think I have the makings of an officer but I respect that they do a lot I don’t know about. 

He told me that he feels like a Private around us sometimes, and that he tries everyday to be as good at his job as his Marines are at theirs. That has always stuck with me.

I’ve met many Officers, but he really was an Officer of Marines.


----------



## DozerB (Jul 9, 2018)

Everybody wants big boy rules; very few people want big boy responsibilities/discipline/sacrifices.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 9, 2018)

My only advice to young officers is to be the kind of man that you would want to follow without question into a shitstorm: fair, firm, brave and honest...and it doesn't hurt to have a sense of humor once in awhile, especially when dealing with E3s.


----------



## Dimethylamine (Aug 19, 2018)

My first drill after commissioning was a 3 week Annual Training.  It was a very humbling experience for me because I hadn’t gone to BOLC.  I already went in with an open mind and to rely on my NCOS, but it was very challenging for me, especially when the other PLs were gone due to emergencies and I was bestowed to be XO.


----------



## ZoneOne (Aug 28, 2018)

There's the old adage, know your job, two up and two down. In my experience, that is worth its weight in gold. However, as a new Rifle Platoon Leader, you need to know the role all the way down to the individual rifleman. Rely heavily on the experience within your organization but don't get manipulated in the process.


----------



## Viper1 (Sep 3, 2018)

Competence and Compassion. Those two things will take you farther than you realize.


----------



## RoosterJ (Sep 4, 2018)

My two cents. Be human. There is nothing worse than pretending you are some ultimate professional robot. You need to be able to laugh, make jokes, and share in the miseries that will come. Don't over think it, and rely heavily on your SNCO when you have a good one. They are worth their weight in gold.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 4, 2018)

A wrong decision executed is still better then not making a decision at all.

Troops before leaders (chow, down time, etc).

Be in charge, but don't be affraid to get dirty,  sweat and dirt is how you bond, not bullshit stories about  bullshit that dosent matter to a 18 year old kid who still hasn't been to college.

Trust your NCO's, but remember you are in charge and ultimately responsible. Also don't stab your NCO's in the back if shit turns out fucked up, you are in charge and ultimately responsible. 

You don't know what you don't know, shut up and listen to those who do.

I can offer up advice until the cows come home. Bottom line, don't be a dick, you are 22-23 kid with some good training, you are  taking charge of grown men, who have the training and 10-15 years of experience. Show them respect, and they will carry you through and you will accomplish great things. Be a dick and you will hate life and leave the Army a 1LT. 

Good luck.


----------



## BigMoney (Jul 24, 2019)

A late post, but my first company commander, and now long-time friend and mentor, told me 3 things that have stuck with me in my relatively short career:

1) "The only things that can get you relieved in my company is losing a Marine, losing a critical piece of gear, and making the same mistake twice."

2) "Use your chief; as often as possible seek the advice and second opinions on your decisions, but only you MAKE decisions because you are the officer and it's your fucking job."

3) "Look at others around you and ask yourself, 'would I bury a body for this person?' If the answer is no for a subordinate, you need to fix that. If no for a peer or superior, you need to have sitdown and have a frank conversation."


----------

